# Russell has teepee ears



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Russell was 13 weeks old yesterday, and his ears have decided to go UP! 


Russell by KarmicWhimsy, on Flickr



Russell has ears by KarmicWhimsy, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That's cute. I remember when Lisl's were at that stage. Such precious puppies back then.

Cherish that shot and every shot you take of him.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the ear stages. It's been almost 3 years since I've had a puppy, and I forgot how absolutely charming the ear thing can be.


----------



## aqueous18 (May 13, 2013)

Teepee ears are my favorite! Love em!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww! He looks so adorable.
I remember that so well! :wub:


----------



## Chicxulub (May 27, 2013)

Conehead stage! So cute!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We have teepee ears here too!!! Never got to experience the crazy ear stages with Shasta so Dax seems to be doing it all!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

So stinkin' cute!! Love those puppy faces with the funny ears. They always seem so proud of themselves.


----------



## Crkwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

I really think that's the cutest stage, the teepee ears. I remember taking Sasha, my GSD, for a walk and some lady asked me what I did to the dog's ears.........silly girl, obviously she's never had a GSD.


----------



## Crkwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> Russell was 13 weeks old yesterday, and his ears have decided to go UP!


There's this look of pure love and trust. I really like it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you 

Russell is very trusting and loving, and the most confident puppy I've ever been around. Nothing seems to faze him. From all these helicopters that have been flying over the house this week, to the heavy machinery up and down the street, he takes everything in stride. He's always cheerful, lol. And when small children are around, he couldn't more more gentle. For barely 13 weeks, he's got a pretty amazing temperament. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a cutie!!!


----------

